# :::::The M.J.H. Chronicles:::::



## M.J.H. (Jul 17, 2007)

So I decided to jump back on Westside, because I swore up and down how amazing that program is, and Mr. Gallaman decides to convince me to switch back to a P/RR/S style routine because he is achieving such amazing results on it. Gallaman and I seem to have similar genetics at least from what I can see in how close our strength is - and I have no doubts that I will respond well to any program he does. 

The bodypart split that I'm going to be following, as he recommended, is the following:

*1. Chest/Shoulders
2. Back/Triceps
3. Legs/Biceps*​
I'm going to be using a 2 days on / 1 day off split, with program. And I'm going to go in short three workout phases, for power, rep range, and shock. So I'm basically going to be employing the P/RR/S program that gopro recommends on a much more frequent training split. In other words instead of hitting every bodypart once a week like most bodybuilding splits call for - I'll be hitting every bodypart twice or sometimes three times a week.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 17, 2007)

7-17-2007


*Chest/Shoulders - Power Phase*
(55 minutes, 28 sets)

By the way something else that I wanted to mention was that on my power phases I'm going to start off working up to a 3RM, on a designated exercise. So basically a pressing lift on chest/shoulders, a rowing or a rack pull or something along those lines, and on legs and biceps probably ATF squats, etc. 

*1. Flat Bench Presses*
135 x 3
165 x 3
195 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
285 x 3
305 x 3
315 x 3

I'm so f-cking pissed about my bench it's not even funny, I used to be able to get 315 for 6 and now I just barely got it for a triple. It's absolutely pathetic I can't stand being lighter in the summer time.  

*2. Decline DB Flyes*
60's x 5
60's x 5
60's x 5
60's x 5
60's x 5

*3. Incline DB Presses*
110's x 6
110's x 4
110's x 4
110's x 4

My strength today was shot after the presses and flyes, my chest was absolutely throbbing. Nice getting back into bodybuilding style workouts, though. 

*4. Seated BTN Smith-Machine Presses*
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5

*5. Seated DB Lateral Raises*
35's x 6
35's x 6
35's x 6
35's x 6

These felt great today, I might even try the 40's for the seated lateral raises next power phase. 

*6. Side Bends*
30's x 15
30's x 15

*7. Cardio*
5 minutes of riding the stationary bike. 


Diet-
Click here for today's FitDay. 

Sleep-
6 hours.​


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 17, 2007)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jul 17, 2007)

think you'll ever decide on westside p/rr/s and bb.com and here? haha


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2007)

This is the worst journal I have ever read.  Until 4 days from now when you start a new journal.  At which point, that will then become the worst journal I have ever read.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey man, I saw your 800 lb RDL, that looked insane! Maybe that you're back on Westside, you'll be able to get that number even higher? Good luck.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 18, 2007)

*soxmuscle*
Lol, random. 

*vdWesthuizen*
Who knows, bro, lol. I mean obviously something close to P/RR/S or Westside is pretty much what I know works well for me, but I'm not really worried about either way. Switching programs all the time doesn't bother me whatsoever because I never miss a day at the gym - and continue making solid gains. 

*P-funk*
Lol, then don't post in it, bro. That might have been the most pointless post I've ever read, until 3 days from now in my next journal, when you post the same thing. 

*tallcall*
Well considering that I'm actually not currently doing Westside, I don't think Westside is going to bring my rack deadlift up! But hopefully this P/RR/S style training will. Gallaman said he's literally stronger every single phase.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 18, 2007)

*MJH*- Thanks for stopping by bro.  Yea, I totally agree with you.  Pointless post.  I totally know what you mean.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> *P-funk*
> Lol, then don't post in it, bro. That might have been the most pointless post I've ever read, until 3 days from now in my next journal, when you post the same thing.



Although I agree with most about your constant new journals, this was a pretty funny come back.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 18, 2007)

*P-funk*
Lol, well whatever I'm doing seems to be working, because I get nothing but comments from guys at the gym about looking leaner or being bigger/stronger, so no complaints from me! 

*naturaltan*


----------



## Gallaman (Jul 18, 2007)

Good first workout Mike!  I'm excited for you man - we seem to respond to the same routines and this one is perhaps the most potent I've ever done aside from being a newbie.  You will love it assuming you stick with it.  You seriously need to try this out for 6 weeks, go through 3 full cycles, and I'm sure you'll be convinced.  Just realize that on the rep range and shock weeks you are not maxing out for 1-3 reps on your compounds like Westside.  They are high rep weeks for a reason!  Going for a single attempt is not necessary for strength gains and should be used every so often, but not as a constant training tool for guys like us.  It can be beneficial, yes, but I really believe doing more sets with more reps is better for the non-juiced, high-volume responding, quick recovery young guys like me and you, and perhaps many others on this board.

Just remember that the next time you do a power phase for these workouts will be in about 13 days, so really rock it out.  Remember this too, strength gains in one phase will produce strength gains in another, always.  This is why the phases are key to stick with, despite not going for new singles or doubles or triples each week.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 18, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> *tallcall*
> Well considering that I'm actually not currently doing Westside, I don't think Westside is going to bring my rack deadlift up! But hopefully this P/RR/S style training will. Gallaman said he's literally stronger every single phase.



Oh, sorry, I'm still having a hard time with the programs and theories. I look forward to seeing some impressive numbers in the future!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 18, 2007)

How the hell do you get those 110 lbs dumbells in place for the inclines? With 2 spotters?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 18, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> How the hell do you get those 110 lbs dumbells in place for the inclines? With 2 spotters?



He just gives them an evil look and they know what they have to do!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 18, 2007)

*MJH*- thanks for stopping by bro.  Totally appreciate the support....honeslty I do!  Yea, that p-funk, he can be a real dick sometimes.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 18, 2007)

*Gallaman*
Yeah my first workout wasn't bad at all, honestly. I really like this program so far I friggin' loved pairing up back with triceps, really felt good. I'm going to take a rest day tomorrow and then do power legs and biceps on Friday and then rep range chest and shoulders on Saturday. During all phases I'm probably going to end up doing 3 exercises for chest, back, and legs, and 2 exercises for smaller bodyparts like biceps, triceps, and shoulders. I'm really excited about this program bro I can't f-cking wait to get into the next few phases. 

And I'm going to stick to this sh-t as long as you do the same man, and get your journal back up and doing here! I need some friggin' competition and God knows natural guys like us aren't common, you know how rare young studs are. 

*tallcall*
Nah dude it's not your fault at all it's mine for switching back and forth between Westside and P/RR/S about 20 times this summer, lol. And that is pretty much the way that I do DB presses!

*Witchblade*
Lol, let me try and get a video here uploaded. 






YouTube Video











*P-funk*
Lol, dude stop with the pointless posts it's getting annoying I feel like I'm being stalked by the short funkalicious scary little man!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 18, 2007)

7-18-2007


*Back/Triceps - Power Phase*
(50 minutes, 25 sets)

*1. Rack Deadlifts* (bar set 3-4" off the floor) 
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 3
495 x 3
545 x 3
*585 x 3!*
605 x 2






YouTube Video











Really pissed off today about that friggin' 3rd rep, I really think I would have gotten it if I didn't hit 585 first. Because honestly 585 was absolutely friggin' impossible! That triple was one of the hardest sets I think I've ever done in my life. The 3rd rep came up so damn slow. Clearly this point in my deadlift is my absolute weakpoint - I expected to pull way over what my strength off the floor is. But whatever, my next power phase I'm going to really go crazy with this lift. 

*2. Bentover DB Rows*
120's x 4
120's x 4
120's x 4
120's x 4

*3. CG Cable Pulldowns*
220 x 6
220 x 6
220 x 5
220 x 5






YouTube Video











Really good sets here today, but I definitely think I can handle more weight than this in my next power phase. 

*4. Decline Skullcrushers*
125 x 6
125 x 6
125 x 5
125 x 5






YouTube Video











These were done very strict, much stricter than I normally do them - hence why I went so much lighter. 

*5. One-arm DB French Presses*
40 x 6/6
40 x 6/6
40 x 6/6

*6. Cable Crunches*
Stack x 15
Stack x 15

*7. Cardio*
5 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill.


Diet-
Click here for today's FitDay. 

Sleep- 
6 hours. ​


----------



## P-funk (Jul 18, 2007)

*MJH*- Thanks for stopping by bro.  really loving this new routine.  it is totally great.  yea man, i hear you on the annoying posts thing.  it is almost like a dumbfuck who starts a new journal every 3 days.  Totally whatever bro!  LOLZ.....


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 18, 2007)

*P-funk*


----------



## Gallaman (Jul 18, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> *Gallaman*
> Yeah my first workout wasn't bad at all, honestly. I really like this program so far I friggin' loved pairing up back with triceps, really felt good. I'm going to take a rest day tomorrow and then do power legs and biceps on Friday and then rep range chest and shoulders on Saturday. During all phases I'm probably going to end up doing 3 exercises for chest, back, and legs, and 2 exercises for smaller bodyparts like biceps, triceps, and shoulders. I'm really excited about this program bro I can't f-cking wait to get into the next few phases.
> 
> And I'm going to stick to this sh-t as long as you do the same man, and get your journal back up and doing here! I need some friggin' competition and God knows natural guys like us aren't common, you know how rare young studs are.



3 exercises for chest, back, and legs is pretty much how I'm approaching it.  Well I do less for quads though because mine are massive and grow without even touching weight, so I always go low volume there.  2 for arms and shoulders, perfect.  That's how I have it set up.

I'm not stopping this routine anytime soon Mike so don't worry, you will have your competition.  I will start posting tomorrow on my chest/shoulder rep range workout.  But yes, never go 3 on 1 off on this - 2 on 1 off is key otherwise I'm convinced we will overtrain.  Natural dudes need that third day off from training, regardless of how well they recover, IMO.

But I like your rack pull height man, I am going to give those a try next power workout for back.  3-4" off the floor is your weakness, whereas I bet it's a strong point for me.  The floor is my weakness, flat out.  I'm guessing at 3-4" off I can get up to 565 for a triple - but we will see!  Nice workout overall.  I love the back/tri workout.  This split is amazing, I've always loved it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 19, 2007)

*Gallaman*
Dude it's f-cking crazy how similar we are! My quads have always grown like crazy that's why I have always done such minimal quad work. Because I absolutely cannot stand the look of big legs, for whatever reason. I really like Arnold's physique, and prefer to shoot for something similar. He had developed legs, but a massive upper body and ridiculously wide shoulders. 

Anyway, I'm definitely going to stick this one out I absolutely love this split. The only thing that I've ever hated about regular bodybuilding splits is training legs by themselves - which is why I've always liked Westside so much. But I'm actually going on a cruise from July 29th - August 6th, and I just hope they have a decent gym to workout in. 

And I feel the same way dude, 2 days on / 1 day off is the only way to go. Westside worked perfectly for me because it was 2 days on / 1 day off, heavy, and lots of volume. This program definitely gets the best of both worlds with a heavy phase, a more volume phase, and a shock / volume phase. And by the way, what the hell is up with me ALWAYS eating over maintenance calories on my rest days, when I really shouldn't be.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 19, 2007)

7-19-2007


*Rest*

*1. Cardio*
12 minutes of interval training on the treadmill + 8 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill. My intervals today looked like this: 

1- 3.0 MPH
2- 6.0 MPH
3- 3.0 MPH
4- 7.0 MPH
5- 3.0 MPH
6- 8.0 MPH
7- 3.0 MPH
8- 9.0 MPH
9- 3.0 MPH
10- 8.0 MPH
11- 3.0 MPH
12- 7.0 MPH

*2. Machine Crunches*
125 x 15
125 x 15


Diet-
Click here for today's FitDay. 

Sleep- 
6 hours. ​


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 20, 2007)

7-20-2007


*Legs/Biceps - Power Phase* 
(60 minutes, 29 sets)

Quite a bit of sets today for a power phase - I'll probably cut out one of the leg exercises my next power session. 

*1. ATF Smith-Machine Squats*
100 x 3
150 x 3
190 x 3
240 x 3
280 x 3
330 x 3
*350 x 3!*






YouTube Video











Pretty good sets today, but that 2nd rep was probably the hardest rep of my life! 

*2. Seated Good Mornings*
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

*3. Leg Extensions*
Stack x 6
Stack x 6
Stack x 6
Stack x 6

*4. Hang Cleans*
135 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 3
185 x 3






YouTube Video











Pissed as hell today about how weak I was today during these. I've never done them before, so I'm sure my form is a little faulty. Gallaman suggested I give them a try and I really like them, but they're just hard as hell. Hopefully my next power session I'll be able to handle a bit more weight.

*5. CG Preacher Curls*
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 4
115 x 4

*6. Incline DB Hammer Curls*
45's x 6/6
45's x 6/6
45's x 6/6

*7. Side Bends*
30's x 15
30's x 15

*8. Cardio*
5 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill.


Diet-
Click here for today's FitDay. 

Sleep- 
6 hours. ​


----------



## tallcall (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks good man, I hate it when I only get a few hours rest after intense days like that too!

I'm not at the point yet where I can add those Olympic lifts, but those Hanging Cleans looked good (I'm not sure on the form either)!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 21, 2007)

Get that form down before you climb up on the weight.  Adding weight to fast without perfecting your form could be trouble in the long run.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 21, 2007)

those are some of the worst hang cleans I have ever seen.

get a coach to show you proper technique.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Jul 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Get that form down before you climb up on the weight.  Adding weight to fast without perfecting your form could be trouble in the long run.




I agree.  I see surgery in your future, it's just a matter of time.  Don't make the same mistakes I did.  I hate it when kids think they're indestructible


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 21, 2007)

*tallcall*
Yeah dude, sleep is HUGE to me, that's why I always make it a point to list it. I really think that proper sleeping habits are crucial for gains in the gym. Not everyone agrees - but in my personal experience it's always been true. 

*soxmuscle*
Awesome point man, and yeah after searching my hang cleans are WAY off! I was wondering why my strength seemed so low on them. But either way I really think I'm going to try them again during my next power session. Or maybe even in my rep range workout, honestly. After searching YouTube like Gallaman suggested, I know how they SHOULD look:






YouTube Video











*P-funk*
Yeah I'll think about doing that, thanks.

*PeteTheGreek*
Yeah, definitely not trying to injured in the future either! Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 21, 2007)

7-22-2007


*Chest/Shoulders - Rep Range Phase*
(50 minutes, 20 sets)

*1. Incline Bench Presses*
225 x 8
205 x 10
185 x 12
165 x 15

*2. Flat DB Flyes*
55's x 7
45's x 10
35's x 12
30's x 14

*3. Seated Cable Crossovers*
70 x 9
60 x 12
50 x 14






YouTube Video











Just wanted to show what this exercise looked like, I really like these for a burnout exercise for chest.

*4. Standing Military Presses*
155 x 7
135 x 10
115 x 12
95 x 15

*5. Machine Lateral Raises*
140 x 8
125 x 12
110 x 15

*6. Machine Crunches*
125 x 15
125 x 15

*7. Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill.


Diet-
Click here for today's FitDay. 

Sleep-
6 hours. ​


----------



## tallcall (Jul 22, 2007)

I throw corssovers in there every now and then, they really do feel great don't they?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 22, 2007)

*tallcall*
I really like seated cable crossovers seated to the truth, the really seem to tear up my chest - great burnout exercise. Looking forward to my back/triceps workout tomorrow.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 22, 2007)

7-22-2007


*Rest*

*1. Cardio*
12 minutes of interval training on the treadmill + 8 minutes of walking on the treadclimber. My intervals today looked like this:

1- 3.0 MPH
2- 6.0 MPH
3- 3.0 MPH
4- 7.0 MPH
5- 3.0 MPH
6- 8.0 MPH
7- 3.0 MPH
8- 9.0 MPH
9- 3.0 MPH
10- 8.0 MPH
11- 3.0 MPH
12- 7.0 MPH

*2. Hanging Leg Raises*
10
10


Diet-
Click here for today's FitDay. 

Sleep-
6.5 hours.​


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 23, 2007)

7-23-2007


*Back/Triceps - Rep Range Phase*
(60 minutes, 22 sets)

*1. Bentover Rows*
*295 x 8!*
265 x 9
225 x 12
185 x 15
135 x 20






YouTube Video











Some nice sets here today, really beat the hell out of my back with bentover rows to start. You can take a look at my form with this video - very much Yates style. Obviously towards the 7th and 8th reps my form was a little shaky. 

*2. BTN Cable Pulldowns*
200 x 7
170 x 9
150 x 12
120 x 16

*3. One-Arm Machine Rows*
110 x 7/7
95 x 10/10
80 x 12/12
65 x 15/15

*4. Skullcrushers*
135 x 8
115 x 10
95 x 12
85 x 15

*5. Rope Cable Pressdowns*
150 x 8
120 x 12
100 x 15

*6. Hanging Leg Raises*
10
10

*7. Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill.


Diet-
Click here for today's FitDay.

Sleep-
7 hours.​


----------



## tallcall (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey man, nice rows!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2007)

Hell yeah!  Nothing like Rows that turn into Deadlifts.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Jul 24, 2007)

I believe that's called a "shrow" (a cross between a row and a shrug).  I'm guilty of those myself


----------



## tallcall (Aug 4, 2007)

What's going on man, taking a break?


----------



## Robertost (Mar 15, 2014)

*ヴィヴィアンウエストウッド バッグ 人気-www.harrodsburgheritagefestival.org-ヴィヴィアンウエ&#1*

Often , it seems like "things bad グッチ アウトレット	グッチ アウトレット	グッチ アウトレット,from the way" and we locate ourself telling, サマンサタバサ 財布 新作 2014	サマンサタバサ アウトレット	サマンサタバサ アウトレット,"if just this specific were diverse, サマンサタバサ アウトレット	hotel-marbell-aplaya	サマンサ ベガ,I may be successful. サマンサタバサ バッグ 人気	http://www.hotel-marbellaplaya.com/," Everything we don't know is that the ヴィヴィアンウエストウッド 財布 新作	ヴィヴィアンウエストウッド バッグ 人気	ヴィヴィアンウエストウッド バッグ 新作,factor which should be several is ヴィヴィアンウエストウッド バッグ 人気	www.harrodsburgheritagefestival.org	ヴィヴィアンウエストウッド バッグ 人気,our personal interior ヴィヴィアンウエストウッド 財布 2014	http://www.harrodsburgheritagefestival.org/,tone.Often the "inner critic" calls for both 吉田カバン ポーター	ポーター アウトレット	ポーター 財布 人気,Jooxie is incredibly knowledgeable about that tiny グッチ アウトレット	columbiasecondchance	グッチ バッグ,efficiency as well as submit. ポーター 財布	velo girardeau	ポーター 財布,speech which nags us in to believing ポーター バッグ	http://www.velogirardeau.com/,that will anything other than グッチ 財布	www.columbiasecondchance.org	グッチ バッグ,the best using them is not really グッチ アウトレット	http://www.columbiasecondchance.org/,well worth striving.


----------

